# trouble with nvidia videocard

## Greyboy

i installed Gentoo 2005.1-r1 with kernel 2.6.15 (genkernel) and nvidia drivers. all by instructions.

first i had situation, when "nvidia" module was loaded, but xorg can't see him.

after that i readed a lot of topics on this forum and tryed drivers from nvidia site

now, when i type startx and press "enter" i see that xorg trying to load, but in result i see black screen with not blunking cursor.

in /dev i had 2 nvidia devices

in xorg.conf i removed all "vga", "vesa" sections

my head is just blowing up   :Sad: 

(sorry for my english)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

Please post your xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log files

----------

## Greyboy

mayby i'm posting this message in wrong sub-forum, it's my fault. anyway

now i comment row with "nvidia" driver to somehow load X

 *Quote:*   

> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> 
> #
> 
> # Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation
> ...

 

i'm not sure if it help. i'm rebooted with ctl+alt+del, because of any other hotkeys not working

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

That worked. I need the log produced when you try to start the nvidia driver, it cintains the errors that will tell me whats wrong. Change back the the nvidia driver, start X, save the log, change back to the nv driver, then post the log you saved.

----------

## Greyboy

here it is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

Your log contains 

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver 1.0-6629 Wed Nov 3 13:14:07 PST 2004 

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 460 
```

Thats a very old driver and know to have issues on some hardware. The fix is to update to a later driver.

How you do that depends on your system. I think later drivers work with your GeForce4 MX 460.

Please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Greyboy

as i wrote - i tryed lastest driver from nvidia page.

i'm not so friendly with portage to use masked builds

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

Its not so difficult with keyword masked ebuilds.

Create a file called /etc/portage/package.keywords

Into this file add the lines

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
```

They may have other ~x86 dependancies too, so 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel  nvidia-glx
```

will fail and point out another name you need to add here. (I think there are two more)

The portage version of the driver is patched, remove the driver you got from the nvdia web site, then emerge the portage one again.

----------

## Greyboy

i unmerged nvidia-kernel  and nvidia-glx, then uninstalled "original" drivers

now i emerge lastest nvidia drivers and have the same situation: after "startx" the is a rows running, my monitor is trying to set video-mode (i guess) and then i see "freezed" black screen with cursor in text mode

----------

## johol

I have a similar problem when I tried upgrading from 2.6.13-r3 to 2.6.15-r1.

When I boot into 2.6.15 everything looks OK until Xorg is about to start. The monitor starts going through the usual resyncing procedure but everythinh stops short before the proprietary nVidia driver shows its splash screen and then the monitor reverts back to the console mode showing a black screen with a frozen cursor in the top left corner of the screen. The system is unresponsive (for instance neither Ctrl-Alt-Del nor Ctrl-Alt-Fx works). After a couple of minutes the system reboots by itself.

The Xorg.0.log.old file ends with

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

If I compare the X.org log from when I try too boot into 2.6.15 with when I boot into 2.6.13 (which I'm using when writing this), the only section that differs before the last line reported in the log ("(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200") appart from lines containing time stamps at the top of the file is

(Xorg.0.log.old)

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(Xorg.0.log)

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x200fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

The complete Xorg.0.log.old log file looks like this

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux smaug 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Feb 26 20:26:33 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 16 July 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 26 20:42:23 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,/usr/share/fonts/default/,/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/,/usr/share/fonts/ukr/,/usr/share/fonts/util/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1028,010e rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1028,010e rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0326 card 1462,9366 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 1028,00fe rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0326) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[2] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5500

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.66.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-170.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 240MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 240MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 114.8 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

What probably should have been in the log file (copied from Xorg.0.log) after the last line above if everything had worked as it should is this

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (112, 112)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[25] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "se"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "se"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

SetClientVersion: 0 8

----------

## NeddySeagoon

johol,

Your seconf log showed that xorg started.

Its probably running at a scan rate your display cannot cope with properly.

----------

## Greyboy

maybe i should try to use older kernel. in that case can you give me some hints to do this painless to my system

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

You have a very old nVidia driver but X appears to have started OK. 

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver 1.0-6629 Wed Nov 3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs 
```

we'll not update it just yet.

Are the HorzSync and VertRefresh below

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-170.00 Hz 
```

obtained from the EDIC data or are yo usetting these ranges manually in xorg.conf?

Its actually running in a mode very near the top limit for your monitor.

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0): Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz 
```

Can you post your monitor make and model so we can check its capabilities?

----------

## Greyboy

about old driver version in log: there is a listing before i updated masked drivers from portage. as i said - there no effect

about monitor settings: for basic setup of XOrg i use "xorgconfig" and using the same settings (from time when i try slackware)

you can see it in my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> Identifier "My Monitor"
> 
> # HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.
> ...

 

now my linux-pc is connected to the LCD EIZO L550 thru the analog cable.

i thought that monitor must said me about incompatible mode

by the way:

 *Quote:*   

> (**) NVIDIA(0): Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz

 

this is part is not from my log, it's from user, named Johol

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

Sorry about that.

Can you comment out the 

```
HorizSync 31.5 - 64.3 

VertRefresh 50-70 
```

in your xorg.conf.

That is safe provided your display is less than 8 years old.

The video card and display will exchange EDIC data to work out whats best.

Please post the Xorg.0.log if you still don't get an image.

----------

## Greyboy

i comment that lines and situation not change

here log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Greyboy,

That is only half your log and it contains no errors.

Please post the make and model of your display and a complete log file obtained when the nvidia driver is started.

----------

## johol

 *Quote:*   

> johol,
> 
> Your seconf log showed that xorg started.
> 
> Its probably running at a scan rate your display cannot cope with properly.

 

Yes xorg starts, but it aborts in the middle of the startup and hangs the computer.

I use the same xorg.conf file when I use my 2.6.13 kernel and when I try my new 2.6.15 kernel. The monitor section of my xorg.conf file looks like this

```
Section "Monitor"

 # Display size is in mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Dell"

        ModelName    "P992"

        DisplaySize  360        270

        HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

        VertRefresh  48.0 - 170.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

```

and the values are according to the monitor specification from Dell for the P992 monitor. You can find my complete xorg.conf file below.

The mode I'm using when booting the 2.6.13 kernel is

"(**) NVIDIA(0): Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz"

according to my monitor when I enter its setup menu (since it is a 1600x1200 resolution at 75 Hz).

```
#Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs" true

#       Option "AllowCloseDownGrabs" true

#EndSection

#

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 # Display size is in mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Dell"

        ModelName    "P992"

        DisplaySize  360        270

        HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

        VertRefresh  48.0 - 170.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "FX5500"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

EndSection

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

johol,

Not quite to the instructions ...

This section must be commented out, it may be harmless, since you have correctly commented the Load dri line.

```
Section "DRI"

        Group        0

EndSection 
```

Also this can be misleading

```
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "FX5500"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 
```

since if it doesn't match exactly with your video card, X will fail.

The BusID is only needed if you have 2 or more vide cards. The driver will detect and use the first card it finds now.

----------

## johol

I have done as you suggested, but I still have the same problem.  :Sad: 

I have changed the loglevel for Xorg from the default (which is 3) to 8 and now the Xorg.0.log file looks like this

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux smaug 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Feb 26 20:26:33 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 16 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 18 14:37:15 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,/usr/share/fonts/default/,/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/,/usr/share/fonts/ukr/,/usr/share/fonts/util/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1028,010e rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1028,010e rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1028,010e rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0326 card 1462,9366 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 1028,00fe rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe100000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0326) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Found 1 PCI NVIDIA devices

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe1ffc00 - 0xfe1ffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dcd0 - 0x0000dcdf (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, DFP-0, TV-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Boot display device(s): CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5500

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Architecture: 0x30

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Implementation: 0x34

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Revision: 0xb1

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.66.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Bus detected as AGP

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Enabled display device(s): CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mapping display device 0 (CRT-0) to CRTC 0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID Information for display device CRT-0 ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: 5002  Serial#: 808472917

(II) NVIDIA(0): Year: 2002  Week: 3

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NVIDIA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NVIDIA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) NVIDIA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) NVIDIA(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NVIDIA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NVIDIA(0): GTF timings supported

(II) NVIDIA(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) NVIDIA(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NVIDIA(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) NVIDIA(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) NVIDIA(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NVIDIA(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NVIDIA(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  352 x 264 mm

(II) NVIDIA(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 170 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 107 kHz, PixClock max 240 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor name: DELL P992

(II) NVIDIA(0): Serial No: 6D72521I00QU

(II) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID (in hex): 00ffffffffffff0001ca200555150303

(II) NVIDIA(0):                30c01030e042b169b2c09c0a7574b972

(II) NVIDIA(0):                2184c44a340818999af49a9554951395

(II) NVIDIA(0):                101010101010ae420006140082030306

(II) NVIDIA(0):                31000680110000e1000000df0003aae1

(II) NVIDIA(0):                b68100a0020202020202000000cf0044

(II) NVIDIA(0):                54c4c40205939323a0020202000000ff

(II) NVIDIA(0):                00634473235323139403031555a000cb

(II) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- End of EDID Information for display device CRT-0 ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID reported maximum dimensions for display device CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):      width  : 1600

(II) NVIDIA(0):      height : 1200

(II) NVIDIA(0): Processing requested modes for display device CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-170.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 240MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 240MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 114.8 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

```

After the changes you suggested the xorg.conf file looks like this

```

#Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs" true

#       Option "AllowCloseDownGrabs" true

#EndSection

#

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 # Display size is in mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Dell"

        ModelName    "P992"

        DisplaySize  360        270

        HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

        VertRefresh  48.0 - 170.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        #VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        #BoardName   "FX5500"

        #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#       Group        0

#EndSection

```

The same xorg.conf file works fine (on the same computer) when I use the 2.6.13 kernel, and when I try the 2.6.15 kernel everything locks up when X starts.  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

johol,

You have a very old nVidia driver

```
 (II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004 
```

Its known to have problems with newer kernels. See my instructions to Greyboy further up this thread for unmasking the testing nVidia driver.

If you use the amd64 architecture, use ~amd64 in place of ~x86

----------

## johol

Yes, I know the driver is quite old, but it was the latest unmasked version. I generally tend to avoid masked versions since I thought there were usually a very good reason for masking them in the first place. However upgrading to the latest available driver version solved the problem. A side effect of using the newer driver was that Xorg got confused about the DPI for my monitor and as a result the font sizes were too small. This was easily fixed by setting the nvidia DPI Option to the correct value, i.e.

```

xDPI = <X_resolution> * 25.4 / <X_width_in_mm>

yDPI = <Y_resolution> * 25.4 / <Y_width_in_mm>

i.e.

xDPI = 1600 * 25.4 / 360 = 113

yDPI = 1200 * 25.4 / 270 = 113

```

Thanks for your help!  :Smile: 

----------

